# code reader - where do I buy one?



## TheeDragon (Apr 3, 2010)

getting many issues on my NEW 98 740il
how sad - got it with 99k miles
then learned of all the "melt downs" at 100k
so - under the hood I go I guess

just replaced alternator
now guessing need MAF sensor 
(rough idle - getting worse every start)
and of course - check engine light just came on last week
and low coolant - even though it is not low 
(and system has full pressure)
etc etc

so, after trolling this forum
*(which has been a REAL pleasure)
where go I get a check code device
and how much should I pay for it
(and can I presume it comes with instructions?????)

thanks in advance


----------



## BMW 3-SERIES (Jun 8, 2007)

Ah damn, I am replacing my alternator also. But that code reader is gonna be eBaymotors maybe?


----------



## TheeDragon (Apr 3, 2010)

silly me - was so excited to find this forum - forgot my manners
just did a search on code reader - and found dozens (of current posts) on the subject - got lots of answers

so, if coolant is ok - after hitting the redline last nite - with no signs of a leak - I will run up to auto zone for a free scan, then buy some map sensor cleaner ,
and order a scanner and hot to use book !


----------

